# Got a chuck



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys remember I wanted to get a chuck for my lathe. I mentioned it at another forum and someone just asked for my address and it showed up in my mail. I don't know the manufacturer name of it but it looks a lot like a penn state model it will hold up to 3" didn't have chance to use it yet due to my illness's acting up on me pretty badly recently. But I can't get over how some one would help me out on these here forums it wasn't only this person that helped me out before a lot of people have given me things to help me out when I needed. Just goes to show how great each forum that I belong to how we help out when we help each other when we can. I would like to say thanks you know who you are. :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Most likely the Penn State or the Grizzly which are identical from what I have seen. Awesome of the person for sure! Enjoy it Glen and hope you get to feeling better.

Corey

P.S. when you use it the first time, be sure to cut a tenon to fit the dovetail with a parting tool to match the jaws and have a good square shoulder on it and lock them tommy bars down tight!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is great Glenmore. Congrats on the chuck and enjoy it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was a really nice gesture Glenmore, I do hope that you are well enough to put it through it's paces very soon. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

